# Arcade1up - arcade 1 up : modding



## erolz (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi,

Just picked up the Arcade 1 Up StreetFighter 2 cabinet and thinking of upgrading it with a Raspberry pi.
Are there any Arcade1up users here on this forum with experience in modding?
Thank you!


----------



## Wonder_Woman_ (Jan 5, 2020)

i haven't modded mines yet but im wondering has anyone been able to add roms to there original pcb boards i know some boards are running linux and mame


----------



## Wonder_Woman_ (Jan 5, 2020)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Arcade1Up/...just_replace_w_pietc/?st=JPES0I3B&sh=698cca6c


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 5, 2020)

Connect to the device and add games will only work on some older Gen1 cabs, and there is a lot of effort to make it work like plug UART, solder an USB port... Besides that the NAND is 128MB max, and the Gen1 CPU is slow. Gen3 cabs (like the MSH) have a better CPU but is too difficult to get inside, and the NAND still 128MB...
Street Fighter II cab uses a tailored emulator (MOO) so there is no way to add additional games, and nobody knows exactly what is running on the Gen3 cabs, the Reddit post says it runs armbian, but nobody else confirmed that, or shared any additional details on the emulation being used on them.

With that said, a couple of USB encoders, a Raspberry Pi and some tinkering with the cables is the easiest way to have additional games on these cabs. If you are skilled with these systems you can create your own image and customize it the way you want. If you are not, just search for a ready to use image...


----------



## Stwert (Jan 8, 2020)

I’m in the process of converting my SFII cab, well it’s up and running already. Took about 20 minutes total, but I’m using the stock stick and buttons for now, the latest revisions of their controls are a lot better than the first ones they put out, though obviously far from the best you can get. I had my original control module replaced recently due to a faulty left stick and I’m quite happy with the changes.

Anyway, only got player 1 up and running, I’ll get around to P2 eventually. Running a Raspberry Pi 4 and it’s just perfect.

Essentially, here’s my rundown.

Bought an LCD controller board, Raspberry Pi 4, pair of USB powered computer speakers and a USB Encoder.  That was all to get me started.

Disconnected the monitor box inside the cabinet and replaced with new controller, took less than 5 minutes.

Took the joystick module off the cabinet, and cut the wires on the joystick.

Used the Spades and wires that came with the USB Encoder on the existing joystick (mine is the one that has 2, 5 pin connectors for each joystick) so, two spades for each direction, plugged into the 2 pin (4 of) joystick connectors on the USB encoder.

Unplugged the connectors for the buttons I was using, no extra work here, just move them straight over to the USB encoder in the correct positions.

Flashed the latest Lakka onto a Micro SD, plugged everything in, jobs a good un.

For my ROMs, I just connect to my server, that way I don’t need to worry about storage space, or getting to the Pi to add ROMs.

It really is very easy and of course you can go as daft as you like. Eventually I’ll be replacing my sticks and buttons (LED lit natch) and adding a few extra buttons at the same time. But I’m in no hurry.



And, here's a couple piccies of it in action since it's conversion.


----------

